# PE tube removal and debridement of tympanic membrane



## Lainie0559 (Sep 20, 2011)

The report reads (done under anesthesia):  T tubes were removed from the posterior inferior aspect of the tympanic membranes on both sides.  A small polyp was removed from the middle ear space on the left.  The edges of the tube site were debrided and a small amount of Trichloroacetic Acid was applied.

What is the best way to code this?

Thanks!


----------



## mburke81 (May 25, 2012)

I would like to know what you used.  Not much response on this subject and I cannot find any articles either.


----------

